# Some fun new numbers...



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

494WHP at 23PSI, C2 440 file, pics and vid to follow. Record breaking number for 440's??
Heres a couple runs
http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en









_Modified by KubotaPowered at 5:07 PM 1-24-2009_


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 9:15 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

damm runnin meth? inj gotta be maxed out. Very nice numbers.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

Are you still at 3bar for fuel pressure?


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (NeverEnding...)*

Damn John.. doin it big!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (Vdubsolo)*

Still 3bar FPR and a 625ml shot of meth.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

Amazing John, this calls for a celebration


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Amazing John, this calls for a celebration























Thanks Tom!! There was no prep for this run, this is how the car is set up every day. Only prep was turning up the boost. Drove 125miles to the dyno and drove 125miles back. Still a very tame setup...when it wants to be


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

:Still new to VWs: What's with the flat curve? Doesn't that usually mean there's more power to be made? I always thought it should peak then fall off.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_:Still new to VWs: What's with the flat curve? Doesn't that usually mean there's more power to be made? I always thought it should peak then fall off.

He only rev'd it out to ~6300, most times you'll see a car (stock cams/head) making power till 6500 and dropping off after.
OP, what did your A/F's look like on this run?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
He only rev'd it out to ~6300, most times you'll see a car (stock cams/head) making power till 6500 and dropping off after.
OP, what did your A/F's look like on this run?

AFR's were 11.8 coming off the run at 6k. Specs on the engine are as follows:
Wossner Forged 8.5:1 pistons
Bildon forged rods
ARP hardware everywhere
CAT 256 cams
GT3582R 1.06AR
C2 440cc file w/Bosch injectors
C2 Quickflow mani
Snow performance water/alcohol injection
Quaife LSD
3in turbo-back exhaust


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

i have to buy a new cable for my vid camera.
car sounds great and runs even better.
looks like the curve flattens out up top because (maybe) it hits full boost and then just holds it. so at about 5500rpms its at full boost and the last few hundred rpms, its just making power from a few more revs.
it definitely surprised the V8 dynoday the GM guys had going there.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Impressive! 
Definitely want to see the dyno and a street video of this car hauling


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

good to see someone else running the wossner pistons too


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (xpalendocious)*

Hope to hit the same numbers soon with the same turbo and stock motor!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Hope to hit the same numbers soon with the same turbo and stock motor!!

im sure you can...... once.








heck, maybe a few times, but not for very long, you know?


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (jhayesvw)*

Holy ****, NICE numbers!!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you need a very good fuel system to make that numbers on that injector size..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

why such a short powerband? My car made power to 7300 on that setup. You really should rev it out.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

wow sick numbers for 440's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you got any pics or vids of the car?? 
Also what is your fuel setup ?? 


_Modified by vr6_Love at 2:46 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

damn nice, congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_why such a short powerband? My car made power to 7300 on that setup. You really should rev it out. 

I always stay on the conservative side, I'm sure it wouldve held if not made some more power after 6k. Heres some pics of the car, I'm not a photographer at all so don't laugh, but its not terrible considering two brothers built the car in the garage, no shops, just us,
























_Modified by KubotaPowered at 4:46 PM 1-25-2009_


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 4:49 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

Clean! Me likes


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

Was this on pump and meth or race fuel and meth. Strong numbers either way. Do you have access to a V-Box to get some 60-130mph times?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (hpfreak)*

There was some 91 in the tank and some 100 octane. I'm not quite sure what a V-box is though.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

It is a GPS device that goes in the car and enables you to see what your 0-60, 1/4 mile time, and 60-130mph times are and it is very accurate. 60-130 is popular as it evens the playing field as you don't have to fight for traction of the line although as you know we don't get traction till 100mph. lol My best time so far is 9.59. What percentage of meth to water are you using?
Would also like to know your torque #'s if you have them
60-130mph Times
3.9 900+ rwhp Supra, 88mm turbo, 30 psi, TH400 Auto, ET Drags
4.74 996TT 890 rwhp, Divexxtreme 2-shifts
4.9 - 940 rwhp Supra (35 psi)
5.1 - 840 rwhp Supra (30 psi)
5.4 - 1,000 rwhp TT Viper
5.6 - Bugatti Veyron (estimate based off of verified 100 - 200kph time of 4.8)
5.85 BMW M3 with HPF Stage 2.5 (race + methanol) Scott W.
6.86 BMW M3 with HPF Stage 2 (race + methanol) Jim P.
6.90 McLaren F1 
6.90 Mosler MT900S 
7.00 Ferrari Enzo 
7.03 BMW M3 with HPF Stage 2.5 (pump gas only) 
7.23 Mercedes SLR McLaren 
7.30 Porsche Carrera GT 
7.70 Ferrari 599 GTS Fiorano 
7.86 Corvette C6 Z06 
8.07 Lamborghini LP640 
8.70 Nissan GT-R (not stock)
8.86 Stock 997TT / 32 degrees, Tiptronic 
9.10 993 Ruf R Turbo 490 HP / 2 shifts 
9.30 Ferarri F40 
9.30 Ferarri F50 
9.40 Lamborghini Diablo VT 6.0 
9.50 Ferrari F430 
10.06 996TT with ECU flash 
10.90 Lamborghini Murcielago 
11.70 Ferrari Challenge Stradale 
12.10 Lamborghini Gallardo 
12.90 BMW M3 - Dinan S3-R Supercharged 
16.20 BMW M3 - stock



_Modified by hpfreak at 9:36 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_It is a GPS device that goes in the car and enables you to see what your 0-60, 1/4 mile time, and 60-130mph times are and it is very accurate. 60-130 is popular as it evens the playing field as you don't have to fight for traction of the line although as you know we don't get traction till 100mph. lol My best time so far is 10.1 but I didn't hook in third.
What percentage of meth to water are you using?
Would also like to know your torque #'s if you have them


Ahh, that does sound cool! Still using 50/50 water/meth, haven't played much with changing the mix. I don't have torque numbers because the pickup fell off or stopped working just before the run. Last time torque was at 450ft/lbs and 466hp


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 6:50 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

Vid up top


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

sounds like you might be getting a little bit of wheel spin on the rollers? your numbers might even be higher


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (xpalendocious)*

thats what i was thinking when i was editing the video clips.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*

 
Congratulations John.....very, VERY, impressive numbers with off-the-shelf C2 software; 
Do you have any HI RES video of the car, dyno, or street pulls? We would like to have your car featured on our new C2 Website.
Chris
c2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:28 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, this is the only dyno vids that I have of it. There are a few camera savvy people down here that would work with me to get rolling shots/pulls. Again not bad at all for an out of the box tune, you guys nailed it!!


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_:Still new to VWs: What's with the flat curve? Doesn't that usually mean there's more power to be made? I always thought it should peak then fall off.

To answer the flat curve. in my opinion i believe it is flat because his motor and turbo have more room to make power. His boost controller and wastegate is [email protected] 23psi If his set up was out of fuel or the turbo run out of its efficency then you'll notice a fall of at high rpm. if his turbo was to big then you'll notice a steady climb from low rpm maxing out at peak rpm.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Do you have any HI RES video of the car, dyno, or street pulls? We would like to have your car featured on our new C2 Website.
Chris
c2
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:28 AM 1-26-2009_

chris,
i shot the video. i have a few more minutes of video of the car and have it all in full resolution on my computer. i think the whole thing is 211mb though. so too big to email, PM me if you would like me to get it to you somehow.
and john. you know we can shoot some rolling footage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
chris,
i shot the video. i have a few more minutes of video of the car and have it all in full resolution on my computer. i think the whole thing is 211mb though. so too big to email, PM me if you would like me to get it to you somehow.
and john. you know we can shoot some rolling footage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll have to glaze and wax it to make it really shiney and we can go from there. We may have to save the footage to CD because it would take forever to e-mail. Also I may hit up a few of the locals with nice still cameras to get a few still shots both rolling and stationary.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Some fun new numbers... (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Also I may hit up a few of the locals with nice still cameras to get a few still shots both rolling and stationary.

me too. i want nice rolling shots. (need paint on my hood and roof first).


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

so what is your fuel setup ??


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_so what is your fuel setup ?? 

Like stated above, C2 440cc eprom, bosch 440 injectors, walbro inline, stock fpr


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

very impressive numbers, congrats







what size piping you running on your IC? what size spring on your WG? EBC or MBC? did you have to tweak your car cause of the meth? i've heard you wouldnt' get accurate AFR's if you use meth


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_very impressive numbers, congrats







what size piping you running on your IC? what size spring on your WG? EBC or MBC? did you have to tweak your car cause of the meth? i've heard you wouldnt' get accurate AFR's if you use meth









No tweaking once it was set up, sprays 10% at 8psi, full spray by 22psi. I did play with nozzle sizing though, started with a 375ml nozzle only and it didn't seem to do much at this power level, added a 625ml nozzle for a total of 1000ml meth but down low it felt like it cutting down on some of the power so I unhooked the 375 and use just the 625 for the dyno. When the 630cc injectors and new MAF go in it will get the 1000ml shot again. Still using an 8lbs WG spring with a Hallman MBC. Normally its run at the WG pressure but never more than 18psi on the street. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Like stated above, C2 440cc eprom, bosch 440 injectors, walbro inline, stock fpr

my bad i was lookin for it in the thread but i couldnt find it.. i must be retarted








thanx for the answer tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
No tweaking once it was set up, sprays 10% at 8psi, full spray by 22psi. I did play with nozzle sizing though, started with a 375ml nozzle only and it didn't seem to do much at this power level, added a 625ml nozzle for a total of 1000ml meth but down low it felt like it cutting down on some of the power so I unhooked the 375 and use just the 625 for the dyno. When the 630cc injectors and new MAF go in it will get the 1000ml shot again. Still using an 8lbs WG spring with a Hallman MBC. Normally its run at the WG pressure but never more than 18psi on the street. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how did you get up to 23 psi with a 8psi spring and mbc. won't you only be able to get to 16 psi







can't wait to see the new numbers with the 630cc tune


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_
how did you get up to 23 psi with a 8psi spring and mbc. won't you only be able to get to 16 psi







can't wait to see the new numbers with the 630cc tune









Very carefully








Just cranked the controller up, I'm sure there was probably some creep in there which delayed the onset but its a nice default


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
AFR's were 11.8 coming off the run at 6k. Specs on the engine are as follows:
Wossner Forged 8.5:1 pistons
Bildon forged rods
ARP hardware everywhere
CAT 256 cams
GT3582R 1.06AR
C2 440cc file w/Bosch injectors
C2 Quickflow mani
Snow performance water/alcohol injection
Quaife LSD
3in turbo-back exhaust

this is proof that my numbers were low!!!
335/326 @ 25 psi on a t3t4E w/ .82 AR hot, everything else the same.
i should be right around 400. 
nice #'s johnny!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
No tweaking once it was set up, sprays 10% at 8psi, full spray by 22psi. I did play with nozzle sizing though, started with a 375ml 

again, SAME EXACT experience, wicked low #'s. oh, and my AFR was DEAD ON at 12.5:1 while in boost. flat as an olson twin's tummy!
help me OB1 kanobe, yer my only hope!!!

@24 psi ish....


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
again, SAME EXACT experience, wicked low #'s. oh, and my AFR was DEAD ON at 12.5:1 while in boost. flat as an olson twin's tummy!
help me OB1 kanobe, yer my only hope!!!


Thanks Mikey!! Bring your car out here, lets do this!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by KubotaPowered at 4:27 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you have VAG-COM open during the run? If so, what were the injector PWs at full throttle from 4000 to 6000rpm?
Nice numbers!
I've had a meth kit sat in the garage for months and you've inspired me to get off my butt and fit it!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Did you have VAG-COM open during the run? If so, what were the injector PWs at full throttle from 4000 to 6000rpm?
Nice numbers!
I've had a meth kit sat in the garage for months and you've inspired me to get off my butt and fit it!

I didn't I was thinking about running some logs during the pulls but I got sidetracked. Hook your meth kit up, its a lot of fun


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

how does your trans hold up? specs? id love to do a turbo once im done playing with my supercharged setup, but ive always had seconds thoughts due to the gears in the O2A.
nice numbers btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_how does your trans hold up? specs? id love to do a turbo once im done playing with my supercharged setup, but ive always had seconds thoughts due to the gears in the O2A.
nice numbers btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The trans is holding up for now with just a Quaife. Like I've told a few people, it's never ever driven at this power level on the street and never raced on a track. I can't tell you how it pulls past about 18psi cause I have never tried. Its babied, a lot, its a nice lookin car that can go fast when I want it to


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

undertsood. i race my car now, and would continue to do so with 500whp. the trans is the ONLY thing keeping me from going turbo, other than proving some people wrong








it is a nice car, nice setup, etc. goodluck with it dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_undertsood. i race my car now, and would continue to do so with 500whp. the trans is the ONLY thing keeping me from going turbo, other than proving some people wrong








it is a nice car, nice setup, etc. goodluck with it dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you're looking for some power check out the new 630cc stuff with the MAF. You can make power like this all day without having to watch AFRs as long as the bottom end of your engine is pretty stout. Turbo cars are a hell of a lot of fun to drive, you'd like it for sure


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

hey i have 93 rado turbo vr what software you use do u have 440 and do use aeromoitive fpr?


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Hey man your car is inspiring. I love that you have the setup for mad power but cruise around modestly. it's cool beans. Also I commend you for doing this sick project with your brother.














for bros!!


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (vdubtoews)*

my god,

_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I always stay on the conservative side, I'm sure it wouldve held if not made some more power after 6k. Heres some pics of the car, I'm not a photographer at all so don't laugh, but its not terrible considering two brothers built the car in the garage, no shops, just us,


494whp on 440cc injectors is possible, ask me how I know 
i found it.
this is what i like.....i am also building it myself....anyone can pay a place 5-10-25k to make power...i like to turn all the wrenches myself. and look at those results....geesh 494 is awesome.


----------

